# Lovely a rude drunk lady and her husband gave me a 1 star....



## Nikki1331 (Sep 29, 2018)

So last night my 2nd to last trip I picked up a husband and wife. They both were very intoxicated. I was polite followed the laws/rules. Picked them up right were they were I was ready to call and let them know I was there but they came right to the car and dropped them off exactly to where they wanted. They both smelt heavily of alcohol, cigarettes, and @so. I was still polite. The guy was telling me where to go, exactly the same as the GPS, fine cool. The lady was being rude in the back seat, oh not to mention she left her keys at the casino valet.... I offered to go back less than a mile and she rudely said no they will find a way in or call an uber if they cant get in.When I got to their home, he got out but she waited till I rated them on the ride to get out of my car. About a min after I checked my rating they 1 stared me because my car smelled bad, and I wasn't where they were, and I took them on a different route than where they wanted to go...... Not even a few mins later they pinged I declined after seeing what they rated me which I know was them. I keep my car very clean, dosent stink, and I have candy/gum/mobile hotspot for them to use. It made me so angry I called uber obviously they wont do anything so I submitted a change to their rating. So frustrating when your a newish driver. Sorry for rant. I really think its messed up uber wont do anything about it yet the passengers can......


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Driving nights on a weekend is a good way to destroy your rating.


----------



## Nikki1331 (Sep 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Driving nights on a weekend is a good way to destroy your rating.


I'm starting to think that lol. I haven't had any issues with almost 100 drives..... that's been the only one >.<


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Nikki1331 said:


> So last night my 2nd to last trip I picked up a husband and wife. They both were very intoxicated. I was polite followed the laws/rules. Picked them up right were they were I was ready to call and let them know I was there but they came right to the car and dropped them off exactly to where they wanted. They both smelt heavily of alcohol, cigarettes, and @so. I was still polite. The guy was telling me where to go, exactly the same as the GPS, fine cool. The lady was being rude in the back seat, oh not to mention she left her keys at the casino valet.... I offered to go back less than a mile and she rudely said no they will find a way in or call an uber if they cant get in.When I got to their home, he got out but she waited till I rated them on the ride to get out of my car. About a min after I checked my rating they 1 stared me because my car smelled bad, and I wasn't where they were, and I took them on a different route than where they wanted to go...... Not even a few mins later they pinged I declined after seeing what they rated me which I know was them. I keep my car very clean, dosent stink, and I have candy/gum/mobile hotspot for them to use. It made me so angry I called uber obviously they wont do anything so I submitted a change to their rating. So frustrating when your a newish driver. Sorry for rant. I really think its messed up uber wont do anything about it yet the passengers can......


Uber won't change a rating.


----------



## RychusRkr (Oct 1, 2018)

oh how do you submit a change to a rating you gave someone? I had a nightmare rider that I mistakenly just took 1 star off instead of giving him 1 star, the guy deserved 4 stars like I deserve to star in the next marvel movie due to my superior acting skills.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Nikki1331 said:


> I'm starting to think that lol. I haven't had any issues with almost 100 drives..... that's been the only one >.<


I have four 1 stars and two 2 stars out of 500, you're on par.

Speaking of, what moron gives a 2 star? What, your drunk black heart felt a minimum of compassion? Get ****ed! Lol


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

You want to talk about a WTF rating 8 of my 10 neg ratings in last 500 are 4*!!!! What does 4* even mean? You are a whiny ******bag?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Rating is delayed, you can't tell who rated you what!
3000 trips done.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> Rating is delayed, you can't tell who rated you what!
> 3000 trips done.


And you cannot change the rating either, on Uber. Not in the States, anyway.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Papi, that 1* was not from them. If rider or driver leaves a 1* you would not be paired with each other.


----------

